# Silver bearing lead free solder, Do you use it?



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Because if you do, here's a deal on 3 rolls.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/223508814940








.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve never used it, but that’s Lucy 2 get one free!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve never used it, but that’s Lucy 2 get one free!





What do I have to do to get Lucy?


I looked it up, same as the silvabrite 100 we use. What kind do you use?








.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I use Silvabrite too. Worth a shot.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I made them an offer for 30 bucks....

its not bad stuff at all....

most likely this is missing stock that some employee walked off 
a job site with........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I made them an offer for 30 bucks....
> 
> its not bad stuff at all....
> 
> ...


You get it for $30?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> You get it for $30?


I dont know yet..... 

Their have been some questionable deals on e-bay
a lot over the past that I suspect were stolen but could not prove it
and just wonder how they got their hands on it....

A while one fellow sold 20 1 lb rolls of STERLING lead free for 10 bucks a roll and I stumbled onto it too late....

you can find these deals every so often if you watch. probably when they get desperate for drug money for the weekend.... --- 

I got all I need right now but the stuff never spoils . 
I dont have any employees to walk off with it so . I know eventually it will get used up ---- it just sits there on the shelf collecting dust....


...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't remember if it was Ebay or Amazon, but I purchased some men's after-shave. The brand was Aqua Velva Ice Sport. I can't find it at the stores so I went on line to buy it.

When it arrived it was counterfeit. I have some authentic still at home and compared the stuff at home with the item that was shipped to me and they definitely did not match.

I contacted the seller who practically begged me not to give her a bad review. So I didn't. She happily refunded the purchase price.

Lesson: I'm very leery about what I purchase on line.

I doubt Wolverine Brass solder is counterfeit. But some items may be knock-off imitations. Like plumbing tools, fittings and such.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I don't remember if it was Ebay or Amazon, but I purchased some men's after-shave. The brand was Aqua Velva Ice Sport. I can't find it at the stores so I went on line to buy it.
> 
> When it arrived it was counterfeit. I have some authentic still at home and compared the stuff at home with the item that was shipped to me and they definitely did not match.
> 
> ...






I guess that E-bay is basically no different than a glorified pawn shop in many ways..... you really dont know who or what is going down on what you buy......

Tango has mentioned how the UPS guys steal stuff and sell it on E-bay days later.....and has put up u-tube videos about it....

its the wild west...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I guess that E-bay is basically no different than a glorified pawn shop in many ways..... you really dont know who or what is going down on what you buy......
> 
> Tango has mentioned how the UPS guys steal stuff and sell it on E-bay days later.....and has put up u-tube videos about it....
> 
> its the wild west...










Or just the other day I read in the news that a man who worked un-loading cargo at an airport, stole a diamond ring off of a plane {may have been a UPS plane, I don't recall}. The ring was in a small box and he tucked it under his shirt. The ring was worth $160,000!. The idiot pawned it for like $50 or so. He got caught.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I dont know yet.....
> 
> Their have been some questionable deals on e-bay
> a lot over the past that I suspect were stolen but could not prove it
> ...



I bid $31.00....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:..............................................................just kidding..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I bid $31.00....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:..............................................................just kidding..


31. 50$ here! :devil3:

kidding too!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Put in a $30 bid. Rejected.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I made an offer of 30 and he came back at 38 which aint too bad

I got enough for now...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I made an offer of 30 and he came back at 38 which aint too bad
> 
> I got enough for now...



:biggrin::biggrin:


That must have been before I bid 31$ last night! He immediately rejected me!! lolz






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I ended up buying the three of them for 39$. I caved, I guess mastermark wins unless he was lying!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I ended up buying the three of them for 39$. I caved, I guess mastermark wins unless he was lying!


Still an awesome deal! For my truck, that’s about a six year supply!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Still an awesome deal! For my truck, that’s about a six year supply!





I checked the wolverine brass catalog, they list them at 30$ a roll, 27$ a roll if you buy six. I'd say I scored a pretty good deal 








.


----------

